# Food plots 2013



## barneyrb (Sep 10, 2013)

I worked on mine today, did a lot of bush hogging 4 weeks ago, 2 weeks ago I run a sub soiler, and today I ran a disc for 4 hours. This is one of 3 I plant every year and it is ready, all I need are some slightly cooler temps and some rain.

I will be planting oats, wheat, and turnip greens in this one maybe add a little rape. 

What is everyone else planting as I am always looking for a little something extra.


----------



## lfnh (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice prep. how deep on ripper ?

alfalfa for no till and good ground moisture so it don't burn up. seed kinda spendy.
buckwheat for birds esp gobblers after seed, less spendy
field peas.love them flowers. cheap
clover (seeds) bobwhites like, but seed cost last i looked pretty spendy (wtf).
if alfalfa and clover take good they'll come back good without re-seedfixing.
buckwheat hit or miss on comeback sometimes ok for 2/3 yrs then die back. even keeping feeders off dropped seed. hard to figure. maybe variety
Peas, cheap seed. and nitrogen builders helps other stuff if mixed and shallow tilled back in (mowed/flailed 1st)
npk, ph soiltest, but none need heavy feeding. fixer helps peas, and coated have good germination even hevy wet soil 


tl; dnr 

fwiw


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 11, 2013)

lfnh said:


> Nice prep. how deep on ripper ?
> tl; dnr
> 
> fwiw



I run the sub soiler about 16" deep, yeah I wadded it up like a wal mart lawn chair when it hit a root....wasted a couple hundred dollars but I had 90% of the job done......


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, we are through planting this year. I put 17 hours on my tractor this weekend and we planted 1200#'s wheat, 1200#'s oats, 50#'s arrow-leaf clover, 50#'s crimson clover, 50# purple top turnips, and 50# of rape. 

That food plot got 50 wheat, 50 oats, 2-3 of each of the rest of it. It has been a long weekend and if we don't the rain they are saying we will later it's gonna really suck to have all that work, seed, and diesel wasted.....


----------



## lfnh (Sep 15, 2013)

ya ouch. maybe sell it, as avent gard art :smile:

kinda though that shank edge above the shoe, would cut small stuff if it had an edge.
lotta grinding to cut it down tho.


----------

